
PyBridge - Reuse your Python code in native Android applications - jventura
https://github.com/joaoventura/pybridge
======
jslakro
Any other way to have Python application ported/migrated/converted on Android?

~~~
jventura
There's Kivy, although it doesn't use the native Android look & feel..

------
antman
Looks nice. Is there a quick start or simple example?

~~~
jventura
Check the MainActivity.java file [1]. It shows how you can extract the
necessary python files, send a JSON message and get the response back from the
embedded Python interpreter. The readme file [2] talks a little bit on what is
going on and which files you need if you want to use Python in your own
existing projects.

The all project is a bare-bones Android project that you can import on Android
Studio and run on a real Android device. I've added instructions on the readme
file on how to build and run it, and I have an app in the Play Store that uses
this "technique"..

[1]
[https://github.com/joaoventura/pybridge/blob/master/app/src/...](https://github.com/joaoventura/pybridge/blob/master/app/src/main/java/com/jventura/pyapp/MainActivity.java)

[2] [https://github.com/joaoventura/pybridge#how-it-
works](https://github.com/joaoventura/pybridge#how-it-works)

